# New quilt top just finished



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just finished this quilt top. I was inspired by one I saw on-line. Does anyone know the name of the pattern? It is nice and easy to work up and I plan on making others from this pattern as I have several large prints just hanging around. I'm also trying to decide whether to border it in black or just call it finished and bind it in black. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I think you should border it in black but maybe put a small inside border in either the yellow or blue. That is very pretty. I really like the print.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Love those colors. Especially the flower print.
Elaine


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A border in black, the same width as the strips (2"?), then a yellow border, and the binding in black or blue. It's a happy pattern.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I like that!! I have several larger prints that would work great for that pattern too. I see how it is pieced, but could you give me the strip width, and the square size? Thanks, I really like your those colors. I think I would put a narrow yellow border and then a wider black one.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Love this quilt. Looks very simple to make. I will throw this out just because sometimes a picture doesn't show colors too good. Is that pink very bright or is it almost the same shade/tome as the yellow and blue? I was thinking a narrow strip around 1 1/2 inches of the pink and then a black border. Might make the block pop more when you use the secondary colors of the printed fabric.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I didn't see the pink, Debbie. I think a narrow black border (half the width of the width of the strips) and then a pink border with black binding.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Very pretty!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. Oh, yeah, there is pink -- bright almost fushia pink (shudder!). My first plan was to use blue and green to try and tone things down, but the store didn't have any green the right colour so went with yellow. Since this is a charity quilt, I've decided to just border it with black 2-1/2 wide (the same width as around the blocks), then use yellow binding as I have a sheet for the backing that is yellow with small flowers.

The floral blocks are 8-1/2". I cut WOF 4-1/2" wide in blue and yellow. Sewed them together and then cross cut into 2-1/2" wide strips. Sewed them on the blocks. Then cut WOF 6-1/2" wide, sewed together and cross cut them, then sewed them on the ends. The resulting blocks are 12-1/2", which is a nice size. I have a piece of bold print bluebonnet floral fabric I'm going to use this same method on. That one I'll probably keep for myself.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you for posting this! I'm not a huge fan of the pattern, but it looks so simple and I have 2 baby quilts that have a larger prints! This will work great!
Heidi


----------

